# White chalky substance



## Violie (Feb 27, 2010)

My water seems to leave behind a white chalky residue on my filter intake tube (when the water level is lower). Does this mean my water is hard? I was fairly sure that my water wasn't too hard or soft where I am, though I do know my pH is a little high. (pH is 8) What is it?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

salt and other mineral deposit


----------

